# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Заголовки бульварной прессы

## Sanych

*Читаем, удивляемся и хохочем.*
Сиделка подавилась больничной уткойВ доме престарелых старики делали костыли из усопших товарищейМаксим галкин сделал дополнительную операцию по расширению рта по просьбе путинаАнгелина Вовк искусала Елену ХангуТехасские рейнджеры требуют разрешения на однополое многоженствоЮщенко требует показывать «человека-амфибию» каждый деньМилицейские лошади не какаютПри вызове скорой помощи теперь придется называть широту и долготу своего местонахожденияЗаписи матчей Спартака продают в голландских порно-магазинахНайдены останки 40 разбойников и али-бабыСобрание выпусков передачи «Диалоги о рыбалке» получило ОскараСапармурат Ниязов перевел таблицу МенделееваГалкин снова порвал ротНоги волочковой станут новым персонажем " Спокойной ночи,малыши"Хай-тек дошел до церкви: новые gif-иконы закупила РПЦСенсационное фото трудовой книжки Памелы АндерсонПропавшая кошка найдена на кресле спикера госдумыБолеть птичьим гриппом престижно!Автолайн начнет перевозить пассажиров на крыше и в прицепеПроституцию легализуют сразу после коррупцииРоссийские автомобили самые лучшие в миреВ «Матросской тишине» умерли все матросыГолубой огонёк наконец переименуютПотомственная ясновидящая приворожила себе зарплату инженераАптеки 36.6 переименуют в 37.1Немощным пенсионерам лекарства будут доставлят прямо на могилыВундеркинд из Рязани собрал из пустых бутылок модель ВселеннойШкольника кремировали одноклассники из-за зависти к его успехам в сдаче мукулатурыС нового года церкви будут называть «фэнклубами бога»Кубик Рубика станет эмблемой партии ПенсионеровНесколько подмосковных пионерлагерей оказались концлагерямиВ выходные дни крематорий утраивал барбекю-вечеринки для правительственной элитыМагазин «семёрочка» закрыт за подмену перепелиных яиц соболинымиМногодетная семья похитила НЛОПутин отрицает факт сожительства с индейским племенем«Липовая» пенсионерка кормила грудью студента-химикаЛена беркова будет вести «детский час»На красной площади в полночь пройдёт забастовка столичных клоуновГорбатому водолазу прищили плавникВ школах появятся кабинеты дефлорацииРебенок лопнул, когда ему стали делать прививкуЛужков подал в суд на макдональдс за копирование его образа при изготовлении БигМакаОшибка ЦУПа: марсоход изучил химкинскую помойкуВ детстве Путина укусил йетиЛуна состоит из масла, а не из сыра как сообщалось ранееГениколог откусил большие пальцы с ног бритни спирсФетишист отравился супом из трусов КрачковскойЭкспертиза ДНК Путина показала, что его фамилия УткинГоворящая могила два года работала в «сексе по телефону»Трагедия в сша: обнажённая гурченко на обложке плейбояВатикан выпускает программу «До Бенедикта 16 и старше...»Мощи сергея радонежского и «доширак» имеют идентичную химическую стрктуруСемью Романовых расстреляли из лазерного бластераСтоличный бомж незаконно разместил «ракушку» у себя на спинеДеревенский гей подрабатывал вантузомНа красной площади столкнулись 42 маршруткиПутин подписал указ о замене пожизненнего заключения на ампутацию ног родственникамПравительство узаконит мочеиспускание в раковинуНа украинской таможне задержан наркодилер с килограммом феназепама в прямой кишкеТюремный вафлёр подал в суд на производителей вафлей с авторскими претензиямиУмер один из китов на которых держится мирГибон-ловелас откусил руку страстному гибддшникуОлигофрены устроили резню в макдональдсе с требованием выдать им деньги с продажи гамбургеровВалерия перепела хит Crazy FrogПосле сериала Секс в большом городе в армии исчезла дедовщинаРепортёр передачи «в мире животных» трагически погиб под спермой слонаФуа-гра производится на калужском шинном заводеКаспаров обыграл тостер в подкидного дуракаГимн россии будет содержать часть песни «владимирский централ»Моисеев подрался с юдашкиным из-за китайской лапшиАнтон носик мочится на безногих домашних животныхМаксим Кононенко плюёт в читателей жёваной морковьюПутин требует канонизировать пугачеву при жизниБездомные дети потеряли руки, играя с шаровой молниейПапа римский сомневается в существовании богаГлобальное потепеление вызвано массовым метеоризмом китайских фермеровНа сельской свадьбе гармонисту оторвало обе рукиРаковоая опухоль футболиста оказалась застрявшим в заднем проходе мячомНад селом Перекошеные Хаты истребитель сбил гусяУчёные доказали, что пахнут не бомжи, а их вшиИсточником вони в метро являлся мертвый машинистНищий попрошайка обнаружен в коллективе «коммерсанта»Хирург построил дом из амутированных конечностейСоскребание псориаза способствует интеллектуальному взлётуЛюбовник волочковой умер от грыжиПутин законодательно запрещает использование слов «плут», «гербарий» и «проволока»У большинства хоккеистов летом депрессияВ подъезде взорвался приёмный ребенокОтец подарил детям почечные камни на новый годКиевские монашки помогли сделать аборт выхухолюКлимакс старушки убил её соседейИзвестного боксера убило в метро турникетомТюменские готы заставляли работников макдональдса петь гимн смертиНьюйоркский полицейский предотвратил похороныНайдена вторая часть сапера второй мировойСельский учитель обучал грамоте обнаженныйОтветственность за терракты в лондоне взял на себя человек в костюме сотового телефонаСумашедщий геймер требовал у продавщицы здоровье и две жизниТампакс засосал младенцаИспользованные презервативы нарушили навигациюЖанне фриске удалили клиторОсуждён донор за подмену своей крови арбатским виномМорская капуста способствует усвоению калаОпрос ВЦИОМ: бездомные потеют сильнее чем сотрудники макдональдсаЛокомотив сбил бензовоз коляску с ребенком и невесту касьяноваТелескоп хаббл доказал что земля плоскаяСамолетом Путина управляет первая говорящая стиральная машинаИзвестные дегустатор вин подавилса кошачьей смегмойСадовод откопал на участке развалины ПомпеиШкольницы-разрядницы играли в перетягивание каната вагинамиСумасшедший машинист во время движения поезда пел арииЖенщинам с большой грудью будут принудительно ампутировать ягодицыОткрылся сезон охоты на немощныхШахматистам разрешили мастурбировать вместо рокировкиФиллипинские хилеры воровали органы в толпеСекта Болонки Иеговы перекрыла лестничную клетку в знак протестаЧиновник брал взятки ветчинойБанкомат откусывал рукиПерелетные канарейки потопили танкерМолодожёны захлебнулись тортомГоснаркоконтроль закрыл дом клоуна в нижнем тагилеУличные музыканты вербуют контрактниковКультурист подавился во сне бицепсомДетский панадол делал из детей стариков-извращенцевПионеров клонировали люди БерииУпавшая на голову строителя 10-тонная балка спасла его от укуса змеиЭдите Пьехе помогла диета из тараканьего помётаПлазменные телевизоры воруют эротические сныПреподаватель информатики доставлен к проктологу с микропроцессором в заднем проходеЗавхоз мыл окна мясом двоечникаПрепарированная лягушка надругалась над отличникомНа уроке биологии микроскоп высосал девочке глазРязанский школьник отравился глобусомМальчик засунул голову в бублик и задохнулсяНенецкий гермафродит играет на баяне мелодию из «Бумера»Калмыкский умелец вырезал из детей свистулькиНе шутки ради дети распилили лошадьТретиий день испытывает информационный голод Лукерья ФилипповнаАссоциация неполноценных детей «Тунеядец» требует казни ЕльцинаБританский рынок бьёт тревогу, котировки редиски упали на исторический минимумВтирание кал в щеки облегчает роды

----------


## SDS

no comments

----------


## BiZ111

Чрезвычайно завлекает клацнуть по ссылке или прочесть номер  На что и рассчитано.

----------

